# Jungle val not looking so great



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

A week ago I got two jungle vals in the mail. They looked fine on arrival but now they seem to be deteriorating. Tank is 20 gallons, Miracle-Gro soil with sand cap, 60w 6500k CFL bulb. 

The vals first began to turn brown on the tips about 2-3 days after getting them and now most of the leaves, excluding the bottom couple inches, are clear. 

I would assume some nutrient deficiency, but the fact that all the other plants (of which there are many) are doing great makes me question that theory. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Dylweed10 (Dec 2, 2015)

If you say you have many plants in the tank then maybe it is nutrient deficiency being that the tank is only a 20 gallon with a few fish. Your other plants could be taking the nutrients from the jungle val. On the other hand i have ordered plants from online and they arrived in good condition but then when i put them in the tank they turn brown and almost die. What that is from is the plant going from one water condition to a completely different one. Almost like fish, this could be detrimental to the plant. But it could various things, try testing the water to see what your levels are like. I hope i was of help.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Vals have a tenancy to melt when put in a new tank, corkscrew I get at the lfs always does this to me.
You're not dosing Excel are you? they also don't do well with excel unless all other plants absorb the excel fast. I tried dosing 0.1 ml excel in a 12g long that was only vals-melted it ALL in less then a day.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Vals have a tenancy to melt when put in a new tank, corkscrew I get at the lfs always does this to me.
> You're not dosing Excel are you? they also don't do well with excel unless all other plants absorb the excel fast. I tried dosing 0.1 ml excel in a 12g long that was only vals-melted it ALL in less then a day.


Nope, no excel. 

Do you think it could just need some time to adjust to the new water conditions?


----------



## Straubrey (Aug 5, 2014)

I got some new vals in the mail a couple weeks ago, and I had the same thing happen. The outer leaves died, but the inner leaves are doing great. I'm betting it's adjusting to the tank.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

SplashyBetta said:


> Nope, no excel.
> 
> Do you think it could just need some time to adjust to the new water conditions?


I'd say so, iti can take 2-4 weeks for plants to adapt to new environments.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you, hopefully you are right! Should I trim off the bad leaves? Only the parts turning clear or?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Cut off bag leaves down into the green healthy part.


----------

